
Medicare spent $2B for one drug as the manufacturer paid doctors millions - happy-go-lucky
http://www.wowt.com/content/news/Medicare-spent-2-billion-for-one-drug-as-the-manufacturer-paid-doctors-millions-486962401.html
======
msie
Imagine all the money being wasted in cases like this. There would be enough
to solve poverty, hunger, homelessness and expensive healthcare in just the US
alone.

